# Indianapolis



## lilcallaway (Aug 16, 2008)

Hello...new to posting to the forum. Now that I'm in Indianapolis, I was just wondering where some good shops are and what's the car audio scene like.
Any local competitions?
Thanx....


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Member Treetop would be a good source of information.


----------



## Adam09 (Nov 23, 2009)

Try Soundsational in Indianapolis. They have been in business for along time and do alot of higher end installs. The website is www dot soundsationalaudio.com.


----------

